

Speeding up GROUP BY if you want aproximate results - slackerIII
http://www.mysqlperformanceblog.com/2008/03/07/speeding-up-group-by-if-you-want-aproximate-results/

======
dfranke
Chris Jermaine has done some interesting work in giving DBMSs support for
approximate query answers.

<http://www.cise.ufl.edu/~cjermain/OLA>

------
tehmoth
or use a better dbms

